# XM Satellite Radio Exceeds 692,000 Subscribers



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Adds More Than 209,000 Subscribers in Q2; Remains on Track to Exceed One Million Subscribers in 2003

WASHINGTON, July 1 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), the nation's leading satellite radio service, today announced it has 692,253 subscribers. The company closed the 2nd quarter of 2003 with an addition of 209,178 new subscribers. In April 2003 the company announced it had a total of 483,075 subscribers after adding more than 135,000 subscribers in the 1st quarter.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030701/dctu021_1.html


----------

